# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  %%% بسبب سوء الاعداد باير ميونخ يخسر بالاريعة %%%

## لعوتة

*تعرض بايرن ميونخ إلى خسارته الأولى هذا الموسم في البوندسليجا بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد, عندما حل ضيفاً على الملاحق و صاحب المركز الثاني فولفسبورج.

يرجع سبب الخسارة الي سوء الاعداد حيث لم يلتقي النادي باندية قوية في مرحلة الاعداد للدورة الثانية كما حدث العام السابق
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

تعرض بايرن ميونخ إلى خسارته الأولى هذا الموسم في البوندسليجا بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد, عندما حل ضيفاً على الملاحق و صاحب المركز الثاني فولفسبورج.

يرجع سبب الخسارة الي سوء الاعداد حيث لم يلتقي النادي باندية قوية في مرحلة الاعداد للدورة الثانية كما حدث العام السابق







شفتو دي عظمة المريخ
يعني لو كان لعب معانا زول بقدر يغلبو ماف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هههههههههههههههه

صحي قابل الحمام الهلال السعودي ونجوم دوري قطر ورجع بخفي حنين

*

----------


## عز الدين

*غوارديولا قنعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااان من الناس ديل شكلو راجع برشلونة 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بايرن ميونخ سيعوووووود
                        	*

----------

